

Ask HN: HTML to PDF API - akhilrex

Hi HN,<p>I plan to develop an online tool which shall provide REST API access for converting HTML to PDF. I have been using the same for an internal project and have been extremely happy with the results.<p>I need your thoughts on the feature set you want to be included. What features as a developer do you think will make this API easy and useful for developers.<p>Thanks for reading and do let me know your thoughts on the. I do not mind any honest criticism of the idea :)<p>Thanks
======
lutusp
Are you aware that such things already exist, and are pretty advanced?

<http://code.google.com/p/wkhtmltopdf/>

I offer this only so you will know you may be reinventing the wheel, not to
discourage you -- your project might be better.

~~~
naveensky
REST API may be useful with shared hosting or better from JS itself.

~~~
lutusp
If it was written entirely in JavaScript -- yes, that would be pretty cool,
and very useful to have something like that hosted online.

------
iurisilvio
I use pdfcrowd.com to do that. It is an awesome service.

